# TechPowerUp Announces MemTest64 - Test Memory from Within Windows



## btarunr (Apr 20, 2017)

TechPowerUp today announced MemTest64, our lightweight, standalone utility that lets you test your system memory for hardware faults and other errors. The application has a graphical user interface (GUI), and can be run from within Windows, without needing any administrator privileges. MemTest64 can also be used to test the stability of your memory performance tuning, such as overclocks and tight timings. The utility puts your memory through a battery of test patterns, while juggling data from the memory to the page file. The app is portable, and does not require any installation. This is our first public release of MemTest64, after thorough internal testing. We welcome your feedback in the app's dedicated forum on TechPowerUp Forums.



 

*DOWNLOAD:* TechPowerUp MemTest64 1.0

*Features* 
Runs on Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 10. 64-bit OS only
Supports all modern processors, including Intel Core and AMD Ryzen
No reboot or DOS-mode required
You can control how much memory to test, to reduce operational impact
Memory is tested using various detection algorithms
Errors will be detected automatically
Does not require Administrator privileges
No installation or registry modifications required.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## natr0n (Apr 20, 2017)

Pretty cool tool.


My findings are most memory issues are from incorrect timings and voltage being to low.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 20, 2017)

Who writes all this stuff? W1zz?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

Cool app........


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> Who writes all this stuff? W1zz?


Yupyup


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 20, 2017)

I got a little spoiled by EFI loaded USB drives containing passmark's memtest v6.
Ill give this one a go,  guess. This is truly more for OCers and less for technitians.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 20, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Yupyup


Looks like complicated software. Do you code stuff for living then? I don't suppose TPU can generate enough money to live off?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2017)

this post needed more fanfare, nearly missed the existence of such an awesome tool


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 20, 2017)

I would only wish if such tool would exist for testing GPU memory errors. There was some long time ago one for ATI cards... but well... that's dino age.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Apr 20, 2017)

A nice new toy


----------



## buggalugs (Apr 20, 2017)

thanks for this.


----------



## brian_i6 (Apr 20, 2017)

The program recognizes only two modules out of four. Gigabyte MW50-SV0.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 20, 2017)

1hr, all good so far.


----------



## Basard (Apr 20, 2017)

OOOOooooOOOoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Frick (Apr 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Cool app........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86666



That right there is about the only legit reason to stay on Windows 7.


----------



## Cataclysm_ZA (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey @W1zzard, will the results output by this tool be any different from what you can get from Memtest86? Is it possible that Memtest86 will find errors that Memtest64 won't?


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2017)

Cool. Look forward to trying it out.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

Frick said:


> That right there is about the only legit reason to stay on Windows 7.



I use W10 with W7 task manager.


----------



## Frick (Apr 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I use W10 with W7 task manager.



And I bet you have a seperate monitor just for it.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I use W10 with W7 task manager.


How is that relevant to the discussion?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> How is that relevant to the discussion?




See post #4


----------



## OSdevr (Apr 20, 2017)

Cataclysm_ZA said:


> Hey @W1zzard, will the results output by this tool be any different from what you can get from Memtest86? Is it possible that Memtest86 will find errors that Memtest64 won't?



Memtest86 runs under DOS so that it can test virtually all of your memory. Despite the name it also is 64-bit and handles memory above 4GB just fine.

This MemTest64 program can't test memory that is in use, but you don't have to reboot to run it. As was said above it is more for testing an overclock than for diagnosing RAM issues.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 20, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> How is that relevant to the discussion?


On topic please, this has nothing to do with the OP... 

Cool can't wait to try this out


----------



## Cataclysm_ZA (Apr 20, 2017)

OSdevr said:


> As was said above it is more for testing an overclock than for diagnosing RAM issues.



Aha, so it's for stability testing. Gotcha.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2017)

OSdevr said:


> This MemTest64 program can't test memory that is in use


If you select a sufficiently large test size, it will send everything to pagefile, freeing memory to test, except for the kernel, which is roughly 1 GB.


----------



## OSdevr (Apr 20, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> If you select a sufficiently large test size, it will send everything to pagefile, freeing memory to test, except for the kernel, which is roughly 1 GB.


I guess that's true. Good point.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 20, 2017)

@W1zzard Will you be adding the ability to temporarily change memory timings and test them to this?


----------



## Mescalamba (Apr 20, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Yupyup



You true magician then! Thanks for this app.


----------



## Rosie Scenario (Apr 20, 2017)

Checked it out for 10 min run. 0 errors on lpx3000 cas15@1.27V. Nice ware. Good programming. Keeper.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> @W1zzard Will you be adding the ability to temporarily change memory timings and test them to this?


No, not possible on most hardware without reboot


----------



## HD64G (Apr 20, 2017)

Many congrats to @W1zzard for his effort in making this work so well in windows. A tool that every PC enthusiast was missing, as RAM testing was very slow and painful from DOS. Thanks again!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 20, 2017)

ima check this out when i get home


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 20, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Yupyup



Im in love.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Yupyup


YOU'RE A F3CKING INTERNET GOD!


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 20, 2017)

Very good 
A 32-bit version would be nice too 

EDIT: I tried it on my desktop on default settings (maximum memory allocation) and my computer almost crashed, 100% memory usage, SSD paging like a crazy and the screen flashed black (because DWM crashed)
I will try lowering the memory setting
EDIT2: Now I get *Memory locking failed (might be reserved by other apps/kernel)*


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> Very good
> But  a 32-bit version would be nice too
> 
> EDIT: I run it on my desktop and my computer almost crashed, 100% memory usage, SSD paging like a crazy and the screen flashed black (because DWM crashed)


32-bit version isn't possible because it wouldn't be able to allocate enough memory for testing. Everybody uses 64-bit nowadays.

"Maximum" might slow down your system indeed, you did get the message about your system "appearing hung", right ? Windows 10 or Windows 7?


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 20, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> 32-bit version isn't possibly because it wouldn't be able to allocate enough memory for testing. Everybody uses 64-bit nowadays.
> 
> "Maximum" might slow down your system indeed, you did get the message about your system "appearing hung", right ? Windows 10 or Windows 7?



Windows 10.
There  are currently lots of 32-bit systems out there (including my recently acquired 2-in-1) but yes, this tool is more focused to enthusiasts who have 64-bit systems
I didn't get any message but yes, the desktop started to lag badly and the screen turned black for a while, then memtest closed, and a event about DWM crashing appeared 
I finally get it running by allocating 8 GB and after a few tries with the locking error. That means the rest of the RAM (4 GB) is not being tested right?


Module 0:
  DDR3, 8192 MB, 64-bit, 1333 MHz
  DIMM_A1 BANK 0 Kingston 99U5471-057.A00LF
Module 1:
  DDR3, 4096 MB, 64-bit, 1333 MHz
  DIMM_B1 BANK 2 Kingston 99U5474-016.A00LF

0.000: Detecting usable memory (12232 MB theoretical max)...
12.125: 11648 MB Test starting on 4 CPUs...
12.141: Allocating memory...
20.656: Starting loop 1
20.672: Stuck Address Test...
26.625: Random Data Test...
32.687: Move Data Test...
35.094: Bitpattern Test...
59.656: Test finished with no errors detected
0.000: Detecting usable memory (12232 MB theoretical max)...
2.703: Test finished with no errors detected
0.000: 8192 MB Test starting on 4 CPUs...
0.015: Allocating memory...
3.265: Memory locking failed (might be reserved by other apps/kernel)
3.640: Test finished with no errors detected
0.000: 8192 MB Test starting on 4 CPUs...
0.000: Allocating memory...
7.391: Memory locking failed (might be reserved by other apps/kernel)
7.906: Test finished with no errors detected
0.000: 8192 MB Test starting on 4 CPUs...
0.000: Allocating memory...
6.547: Memory locking failed (might be reserved by other apps/kernel)
7.094: Test finished with no errors detected
0.000: 8192 MB Test starting on 4 CPUs...
0.000: Allocating memory...
7.000: Starting loop 1
7.000: Stuck Address Test...
11.078: Random Data Test...
15.219: Move Data Test...
16.672: Bitpattern Test...
140.953: Starting loop 2
140.953: Stuck Address Test...
144.984: Random Data Test...
149.078: Move Data Test...
150.531: Bitpattern Test...
274.766: Starting loop 3
274.766: Stuck Address Test...
278.875: Random Data Test...
285.094: Move Data Test...
286.547: Bitpattern Test...
410.609: Starting loop 4
410.609: Stuck Address Test...
414.734: Random Data Test...
418.844: Move Data Test...
420.312: Bitpattern Test...
453.641: Test finished with no errors detected


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> That means the rest of the RAM (4 GB) is not being tested right?


It is not a linear allocation. The allocated 8 GB are not contiguous and tested memory pages can be located in any ram stick in your system.

The 11648 MB test is the one that crashed DWM? What if you select the next smaller test size?


----------



## Fx (Apr 20, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Yupyup



I am very excited about this announcement and will definitely put this into my USB toolkit at work.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Rosie Scenario (Apr 20, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> Very good
> A 32-bit version would be nice too
> 
> EDIT: I tried it on my desktop on default settings (maximum memory allocation) and my computer almost crashed, 100% memory usage, SSD paging like a crazy and the screen flashed black (because DWM crashed)
> ...


Turn off secure boot.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 20, 2017)

> *Memory locking failed (might be reserved by other apps/kernel)*




I got this but just waited a second and tried again and it was fine.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 20, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> Looks like complicated software. Do you code stuff for living then? I don't suppose TPU can generate enough money to live off?



He pays me too, as well as other more productive members of society.



Rosie Scenario said:


> Turn off secure boot.



Doubt that has anything to do with this.


----------



## human_error (Apr 20, 2017)

Awesome - thanks W1zzard!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2017)

Rosie Scenario said:


> Turn off secure boot.


I don't think Secure boot has any effect.

The locking error happens when you ask it to test more memory than Windows thinks it can free up for testing.


----------



## Aenra (Apr 20, 2017)

I already have a purchased hci-memtest deluxe (that's the _non_ memtest86+ version, the one running from windows), so will be comparing the two.

I asked it in the original thread, but received no reply, so let me try here again 
Do number of cores have any bearing on the test process or results thereof? For example hci advises a minimum of 16 tests running parallel for me (one per core), RAM equally divided between them.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 20, 2017)

Rosie Scenario said:


> Turn off secure boot.


I have it turn off 



W1zzard said:


> It is not a linear allocation. The allocated 8 GB are not contiguous and tested memory pages can be located in any ram stick in your system.
> 
> The 11648 MB test is the one that crashed DWM? What if you select the next smaller test size?



Many thanks

Yes, it is when DWM crashed! anyway seemed to happen only once
The next smaller size (11264) worked fine


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Apr 20, 2017)

Ooh a new toy, can't wait to try it

Thanks W1zz


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2017)

Aenra said:


> Do number of cores have any bearing on the test process or results thereof?


it's just faster afaik


----------



## theGryphon (Apr 20, 2017)

Awesome program! 



Frick said:


> That right there is about the only legit reason to stay on Windows 7.



What is it that Win 7 task manager can do and Win 10 version cannot?
I mean, OK, you can't view the CPU and memory graphs at the same page... is that it?


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 21, 2017)

Good tool. Here are some of my suggestions.

1. Only used ~30GB RAM for my 128GB RAM. I hoped it can test close to the limit at least.
2. Reports RAM speed at 2933 while they run at 3000
3. Can't run with Windows task manager open


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 21, 2017)

I'd suspected my memory to be slightly unstable @ 10-12-12-*31*. So I've been running it @ 10-12-12-*32* without issues. MemTest64 quickly and efficiently confirmed the tighter tRAS timing causes errors. I thought so. But now I know so.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 21, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I'd suspected my memory to be slightly unstable @ 10-12-12-*31*. So I've been running it @ 10-12-12-*32* without issues. MemTest64 quickly and efficiently confirmed the tighter tRAS timing causes errors. I thought so. But now I know so.


Same here.

14-14-14-34-1T passed ASUS Realbench stress test with 128GB allocation. Failed in this test within 3 loops. Oh well I am going back to 14-14-14-34-2T now


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 21, 2017)

And the tool has quickly reached international markets

http://news.mydrivers.com/1/528/528933.htm
http://hwtips.tistory.com/2151
http://blog.livedoor.jp/nichepcgamer/archives/1065611962.html


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 21, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I'd suspected my memory to be slightly unstable @ 10-12-12-*31*. So I've been running it @ 10-12-12-*32* without issues. MemTest64 quickly and efficiently confirmed the tighter tRAS timing causes errors. I thought so. But now I know so.



Do you have a screen shot of this? I'm really curious to know what a "failed" stick looks like. Would you be able to get me a screenshot?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 21, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> I would only wish if such tool would exist for testing GPU memory errors. There was some long time ago one for ATI cards... but well... that's dino age.


There's HWiNFO that does report GPU memory errors.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 21, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Do you have a screen shot of this? I'm really curious to know what a "failed" stick looks like. Would you be able to get me a screenshot?


Sure.

This is the result of ~2 loops of 10GB @ 2400MHz 10-12-12-*31*-1T




This is the result of 20+ loops of 9GB @ 2400MHz 10-12-12-*32*-1T




I have no pagefile set(have it set to 0MB), so the test is really picky about how much memory it's able to allocate for the test. Or rather my system is really picky about how much memory it will allow the test to allocate. Any more than 8GB out of 16GB is hit or miss. But I tried to run each test at the highest amount it would do. So that's the story on that.

The story about the timings is just me trying to get the 8GB 2666 sticks I have to run at 2400 with the same stock timings as the 8GB 2400 sticks of the same brand/version. Which they can. But with limited stability.

Here's what I have.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313447

Here's what I was trying to emulate with them.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313325


----------



## Frick (Apr 21, 2017)

theGryphon said:


> Awesome program!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Useless, but your manhood is intimately related to the number of threads.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 21, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> I would only wish if such tool would exist for testing GPU memory errors. There was some long time ago one for ATI cards... but well... that's dino age.


http://mikelab.kiev.ua/index_en.php?page=PROGRAMS/vmt_en


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Good tool. Here are some of my suggestions.
> 
> 1. Only used ~30GB RAM for my 128GB RAM. I hoped it can test close to the limit at least.
> 2. Reports RAM speed at 2933 while they run at 3000
> 3. Can't run with Windows task manager open


1) No idea what's going on there. Add me on Skype for a debugging session
2) It doesn't really read the RAM speed from hardware, it just displays what the motherboard thinks it's running at (using ACPI tables). This allows the app to run as no-admin
3) Elaborate please


----------



## theGryphon (Apr 21, 2017)

Frick said:


> Yep. Useless, but your manhood is intimately related to the number of threads.



But you CAN see the threads in Win 10 Task Manager as well (right-click to select "change graph to logical processors"). The only thing it doesn't do is display both CPU and detailed RAM utilization at the same screenshot.


----------



## Zeed (Apr 21, 2017)

Its BETTER than Dos memtest86 and windows HCI Memtest !!!!
Reason is... more stress on IMC. I passed 9 hours dos Memtest and 7 hours HCI Mamtest. And today after 20 or so minutes PC crashed while running this one. Bumped SoC by 1 tick and 1 hour Pass no problem 

Fantastic work You have done mr.W1zzard had to make an account comment on this even tho I'w been checking TPU daily for years. But this deserves more !!!!


----------



## r4m0n (Apr 21, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> 1) No idea what's going on there. Add me on Skype for a debugging session
> 2) It doesn't really read the RAM speed from hardware, it just displays what the motherboard thinks it's running at (using ACPI tables). This allows the app to run as no-admin
> 3) Elaborate please



I'm having the same issue with tested memory here. Total of 64GB, it can't allocate anymore after around 20~30GB (varies by run). Running on Windows 7.


----------



## xpredator_13 (Apr 21, 2017)

This app is amazing! The community needed this! Thx for your effort! Stick it somewhere visible on TPU main page! THX W1ZZ!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 21, 2017)

I run it for 2hr stable but when i stop it the whole system still laggy even though the memory is not being use anymore, i had to restart.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 21, 2017)

ERazer said:


> I run it for 2hr stable but when i stop it the whole system still laggy even though the memory is not being use anymore, i had to restart.



I think its because the data is still paged.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 21, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> I think its because the data is still paged.


not running in max should help?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 21, 2017)

ERazer said:


> not running in max should help?



yeah it should in theory. I think memtest64 is telling things to goto disk so after its done its upto Windows to move it back. So in theory not running the max amount of memory should help since not as much is getting forced to disk.


----------



## Marecki_CLF (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you for this useful tool, W1zzard.
You are a true gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 22, 2017)

Tried multiple times, only once did it actually use 'maximum' memory.

Mostly detects only 3GB or less.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 23, 2017)

ERazer said:


> I run it for 2hr stable but when i stop it the whole system still laggy even though the memory is not being use anymore, i had to restart.


Onec testing is finished, all memory is freed, but Windows will have to page applications back into memory from pagefile. This shouldn't be permanent though, once everything is paged back in from disk performance should be normal again


----------



## basco (Apr 23, 2017)

thanks very much for your time + work W1zzard!
win 8.1 64  32gb ram
i can only try 15360mb all above says memory locking failed(tried 5x)
taskmanager says 30gb available after fresh restart


----------



## techtard (Apr 28, 2017)

Damn nice work W1zzard! Just found this while I am tinkering with my new Ryzen build. I know what I'll be doing tonight! 
Edit Ran until midnight local time, 0 errors. Looks like I got some decent memory.


----------



## HugsNotDrugs (Apr 30, 2017)

I've got a 6700K running 64GB of RAM.  As such I've disabled my page file.  App reporting "memory locking failed" even when testing a mere 45GB, all of which is unused.

Dropping it down to 33GB seems to allow me to run the test but not 36GB.  Haven't tried other settings.  Thought I'd report in case this is helpful to someone.

Big thanks for the app.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2017)

HugsNotDrugs said:


> I've disabled my page file



Because it cant page out things that windows has reserved because you have no page file.


----------



## hapkiman (May 2, 2017)

Very cool app.  Good job!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2017)

just bumping this because it works - was having strange issues with chrome closing tabs randomly, this memtest found one error per pass.

ram came up clean in another system, just simply hated my mobo.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Mussels said:


> just bumping this because it works - was having strange issues with chrome closing tabs randomly, this memtest found one error per pass.
> 
> ram came up clean in another system, just simply hated my mobo.



Same I use this a lot at work and it’s found or passed hundreds of systems now


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2017)

only complaint is the system lag while its testing - programs like IBT dont mind stress testing while i watch a video at the same time, but this is rather aggressive


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Mussels said:


> only complaint is the system lag while its testing - programs like IBT dont mind stress testing while i watch a video at the same time, but this is rather aggressive



I imagine its 100% dependent on the fact that its paging everything to disk. And unlike some stress test programs it probably does not yeild to other software that needs CPU time.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 1, 2017)

Mussels said:


> just bumping this because it works - was having strange issues with chrome closing tabs randomly, this memtest found one error per pass.
> 
> ram came up clean in another system, just simply hated my mobo.


reported for illegal bumping of useful tools.


----------



## Fifth Element (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm having a strange bug error. When I run my 16GB of DDR4  memory at 2400MHz it runs fine for 24 hours no errors.

But when I change the speed to 2600Mhz it errors out with the following message:

"Memory locking failed (might be reserved by other apps/kernel)
"Test finished with no errors detected"

But it never actually ran the test as it gives this message almost immediately after starting the test with Run Indefinitely enabled.

My system is an Intel 6600K with a Z270 chipset running Windows 10.

Would love to keep testing my memory high but anything over 2400MHz just gives me this error every time.

Additionally, if I run prime95 at 2600Mhz it will do 24 hours with zero errors.

Any advice?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2018)

Try setting a smaller size. I've encountered this bug a few times but couldn't figure out yet what causes it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2018)

seen it myself a few times, could never figure it out.

One thing that seemed to help was waiting longer after a boot, before trying the test - but it was odd behaviour.


----------



## MikeRoz (Apr 7, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Good tool. Here are some of my suggestions.
> 
> 1. Only used ~30GB RAM for my 128GB RAM. I hoped it can test close to the limit at least.





W1zzard said:


> 1) No idea what's going on there. Add me on Skype for a debugging session



Did you ever figure this one out? First time it ran, it only allocated around 36 GB for me, subsequent runs would be around 16 GB. Manually setting high values like 120 GB fails.


----------



## Fifth Element (Apr 8, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Try setting a smaller size. I've encountered this bug a few times but couldn't figure out yet what causes it



I tried various limited tested memory sizes but even dropping to half it would fail. Also it was random. For example half memory would work once but next reboot days later it would fail.

Just an update for you.


----------



## ZPERO (Jun 28, 2018)

I built a pc using the 2200G on an MSI B350M Gaming Pro and 2x4GB ram. I was having BSODs non stop, I couldn't even install windows without getting a Bsod. I ran Memtest64 and Aida64 free trial as well as mentest86. AIDA64 and Memtest64 both freeze my system, but I was able to run memtest86 and I got a bunch of errors so I sent it back and got a new kit of ram. The blue screens stopped and I managed to run the 3200MHz preset for a while. Then i downloaded my steam games and started freezing up (hard system hang) while playing certain (but not all) games. I ran memtest64 again, unfortunately my Aida64 trial has expired. I cannot run memtest64 at all even at low memory speeds. My entire system hangs while "Detecting usable memory" about three quarters of the way done. 

I downloaded memtest64 on a school computer to see if maybe I have a bad mobo or cpu, and lo and behold, it still hangs the system three quarters of the way done through detecting usable memory. Does this program just suck?


----------

